#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-18
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Event: testing clasebot - Current Session: test class - Instructors: m4v
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Event: second testing class áéíóú ñ - Current Session: test class 2 - Instructors: ubot7
<ClaseBot> m4v pregunta: I'm using utf8 chars áéíúó ñ
<ClaseBot> m4v pregunta: mañana
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat || Event: testing classbot áéíóúñ - Current Session: test áéíóú - Instructors: m4v
<ClaseBot> m4v pregunta: hello hello áéíúó ñ
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Día del Usuario Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/ || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-08-21
<luisito0320> ola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-08-15
<uuserone> hola alguien sabe si en el alpha de oneric van a quitar el bfb?
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-08-17
<peeru> hola q tal
<peeru> estoy interesado en ubuntu
<peeru> ustedes tambien
<peeru> como puedo acceder para emigrar de windons
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-08-15
<jefeti> hola. alguien podria ayudarme con un problema? he instalado ubuntu, lo borré, instalé xubuntu y luego instalé lubuntu, pero en las tres distribuciones me sale pantalla negra después de la instalación.
